# Bengal cats and kittens - WWYD



## bexj (3 February 2013)

After losing our last beautiful Bengal Boy last week, we are keen to get another furry friend or two and I could do with some thoughts/and/or advice please.

History - had this Bengal for 8 years and had his sister too until about 18 months ago.  Had them from 13wk kittens, boy was a great big soppy cat, sister was a bit wilder and it wasn't a total surprise when she went off wandering and didn't come back.  When we got them, also had an older moggie too, who wasn't really strong minded enough to show the kittens the ways of the world.  I am allergic now to normal cats, but Bengals seem to be ok.  We both work, I am usually out from 8am to 5.30pm, husband longer, but then he often spends long periods working at home, although this isn't controllable when or how long.  

The dilemma - one or two kittens?  Or one plus an older ex-breeding queen, or similar?  We would be able to keep them as indoor cats initially, but then would want them outside too - we live far from a road, and have cat flaps.

Will one kitten get lonely/bored/destructive?  Would an older cat actually teach the kittens anything?  Or would they just fight?  Are Bengals actually ok with other cats?  Is it ok to have two males together (they will be neutered asap) or would they just fight.  Would a bengal cross still have bengalli characteristics (and hair!!)?

Sorry, have so many questions, and not sure who else to ask!  Appreicaite they are animals, and therefore there are no definite answers, but would be interested in hearing your experiences.


----------



## Mrs B (3 February 2013)

I'm sorry you lost your boy...

Personally, I would always have cats in pairs, especially when there are times you aren't there. Not only does it give them company, but in my experience (although sadly not in yours!) I've found cats to stay closer to home when there are two of them. 

And as it's Bengals, I'd definitely say 2! Your furniture may suffer a little, but at least they'll have each other to wear out rather than your sofa... I'd also go for both kittens.

It's a dilemma I'm also facing having lost our darling old mog the week before last. Younger Bengal (10) has been very lost and clingy so we're beginning to think of the best type of feline companion for her and think we'll go for a female kitten of some sort, probably also Bengal. 

Whatever you choose, we want pictures!


----------



## TrasaM (3 February 2013)

I find that single kittens become quite reliant in humans for entertainment and attention. Two kittens together will keep each other company when you are out during the day. I think it helps then develop as cats and make them less reliant in humans. My one attempt to match a cat with a kitten didn't work. Our older cat sulked until the day the younger one got killed   aged two. 
 Ive got a female cat  now aged 4. She's very lovable but only ever on her terms. They are much more independent than males. She's also very possessive and resentful of our other cat, her son. 
She's very happy right now as my son has just come home and she loves him cow bag!


----------



## ghostie (4 February 2013)

Having had an ex breeding queen bengal and one of her kittens I really wouldn't recommend it. It was lovely when he was a kitten but when he got to two years his mother became extremely territorial and started attacking him very nastily. In the end we had to rehome her and she now lives with my best friend. The vet said it's not an unusual situation as ex breeding queens can be very territorial with adult cats.

Personally I would have two bengal kittens so they can play together whilst you're out. In your position I wouldn't risk a cross bred as the allergen factor is hit and miss


----------



## fine_and_dandy (4 February 2013)

Ex breeding queens are normally rehomed on their own as they are territorial. If you want two, you are better off going for kittens who can grow up together.

Boys are definitely more soppy. PICTURES when you get them!


----------



## bexj (5 February 2013)

Thankyou everyone for your help, your experiences have been very helpful.  I had a chat with the welfare person at Cats Protection last night about fostering, which isn't really an option because of the allergy issues, but will let me know of she gets any Bengals in.  So I think we have decided to get two kittens, either teeny ones or slightly older, and we had so much pleasure from ours when we were looking at photos! 
So, if anyone knows of any pet quality pure Bengal kittens anywhere from east midlands to North Yorkshire then please can you let me know!  We will also be contacting the breeder of our two to see what she has!  Exciting!!


----------



## Amigo (5 February 2013)

Bexj sorry for your loss 
We got our bengal kitten at just under 4mnths old, so a little older than normal (long story basically he was reserved and collected last and then they changed their mind) but it worked out well as he was a little less needy. We were there 24/7 first week or 2 and then I was back at lunch every day for a month. He is an only kitten and v happy. Lots of toys and happy to entertain himself. Loves attention when you get home and will then curl up on your lap for the evening. We have had no trouble at all with his behaviour and he is currently still an indoor cat as we will make the indoor outdoor kitty descison when he is 6mnths. Going to take him 'walking' though! 
Love to hear/see what you choose to do! X


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 February 2013)

I found my boy on Preloved - there's a lot of pet quality pedigree kittens on there (often registered with TICA).


----------



## Bubbles (6 February 2013)

Chapelhouse Persian and Pedigree Rescue have a pair of Bengals looking for a home. Under 2 years old. Google, I can't copy the link on my phone


----------



## bexj (6 February 2013)

Thank you, they are gorgeous but sadly wrong end of the country:-(. They would make some Bengal-fan very happy x


----------



## ghostie (6 February 2013)

Have a look on Bengal Cat Forum, there are often bengals needing new homes on there 

http://www.bengalcatforums.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=19


----------



## Baggybreeches (12 February 2013)

We got a Bengal by accident. Long Story but friend is a breeder, her nephew had 'rescued' a (moggy) kitten from one of his teachers and we agreed to have the moggy, but Mum wanted another kitten to keep him company so friend offered her a slightly 'imperfect' Bengal as a sweetener. We haven't had kittens come into the house for over 25 years (our last ones were homebred), and Norman (Bengal) was a complete shock to the system he spent the first week hissing and spitting and generally being really cross and then all of a sudden settled in. Gerald (moggy) was just a lovely smiley person from the off. They both spend all their sleeping time together, but are quite independent whilst awake.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2522214.-2207520000.1360679888&type=3&theater


----------

